# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  براينت لمواصلة المشوار وجاكسون متردد

## الحصن نيوز

كشف كوبي براينت انه يعتزم مواصلة المشوار مع فريقه الحالي لوس أنجلوس ليكرز الذي توّج الأحد الماضي بلقبه الخامس عشر في الدوري الأميركي للمحترفين في كرة السلة، فيما بدا المدرب الأسطوري فيل جاكسون متردداً حيال المسألة ذاتها لأنه يعاني من مشاكل صحية.



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

